# Best Flounder Light Setup For the Boat



## duckenhouston (Dec 10, 2007)

http://www.fishinglightsetc.com/FlounderLight.html

Wanted to let you guys know of a product i have been using that
In my opinion these are the best lights on the market for the price.I have been using these lights for 3 years now. i am running 4 100w halogen lights on a pvc rig.They run all night on one battery and have never ran it down. Anyone else use these?


----------



## duckenhouston (Dec 10, 2007)

Lets see your setups. I am trying to figure out how to post my pics


----------



## Rodmaster66 (Mar 19, 2007)

I just bought 2 of the 12v 100w lights, and am waiting on the wind to go and try them out.


----------



## Figfarmer (Nov 25, 2007)

Do the halogen burn out often? I'm making my own pvc setup but was told to use LED due to the low heat. Halogen are ALOT less expensive than LED. I'd be happy with getting one season's use out of a set of bulbs. Is that asking too much??


----------



## Figfarmer (Nov 25, 2007)

I just went to the Flounder Light website and saw how inexpensive the halogen bulbs are. I'll make my light setup using the halogens. LED are many times the price. Home Depot


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I have handheld lights made from their lights. Look forward to trying them out.


----------



## duckenhouston (Dec 10, 2007)

I am running 4 100w lights and maybe have 1 burn out due to impact on a reef or such. Other than that they last me all season.


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

Anyone have expierience with the 120volt models?


----------



## Rodmaster66 (Mar 19, 2007)

*Flounder lights*

This is how I rigged my lights, nothing fancy, I did not want to drill any holes in the boat, so this was something real simple.


----------



## Figfarmer (Nov 25, 2007)

As long as they work. Looks good.


----------



## robul (Apr 26, 2007)

I bought 2 of those.. hope they work out well.. For the guys that are mounting them facing strait down how does the ligth project out in front of the boat? Im always looking 5 steps ahead and especially if your drifting if you dont see them until your on top of them your going to miss them..


----------



## LarryG (Aug 12, 2005)

What is the optimum setup- lights horizontal, vertical, or angled?


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

You may be setting yourself up for heartbreak if snapping off that setup at the hoseclamp and running over it is going to hurt your feelings. Shell, oyster reefs, sand bars, marsh grass, culverts, Ike debris, riebar, pick your poison! I ain't trying to be a dik, I'm speaking from pa$t experience. $$$


----------



## ebarrera77 (Aug 31, 2007)

are these lights watertight?


----------



## MarshMellow (Dec 17, 2004)

Sad to say but I agree with scubaru. My trolling motor is mounted on the bow and takes all kinds of abuse. I even snapped the lifetime warranty shaft once on a reef. I mount my green lights just above the waterline.


----------



## GIGEM18 (Jan 29, 2008)

*light set up*

I HAVE 300W BULBS IN THE MIDDLE AND 500W BULBS ON THE OUTSIDE. I RUN THEM OFF A 2000W GENERATOR. THEY WORK AWESOME.


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

I run four 150-watt high pressure sodium lights off a 2000-watt generator. Good luck gigging. Don


----------



## Toddbo34 (Jul 30, 2006)

I have 8-500 watt halogen lights. 4000 watts total. My flounder are roasted and ready to eat when they come to the surface. A little Tonys some Miller light and it's chow time.


----------

